# Kimber Royal II?



## Fsufan (Feb 3, 2013)

I can get a very nice used one for 950 wood grips not bone? Should I jump on it or are the bone grips what make it 1500+?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I wouldn't get wrapped up in the Bone grips. 
Ironically, Kimber doesn't seem to stock them in their shop. They do have some Ivory grips that appear similar, for $425. Less exotic Bone grips can be had elsewhere for anywhere between $60 & $200. If you like it, get it, that price is pretty decent (Oh, MSRP on the Royal II is $2k.) You can always get some nice bone grips later if you feel the need. Bone looks nice, but I think you'd be better served by hitting the VZ Grips Web site.


----------



## Fsufan (Feb 3, 2013)

Well the reason for buying it would be to flip it. For myself, I really want a 4" barrel so I was seeing if it was worth it. I did some looking and all the ones for sale for $1700 have bone and people are selling them used for like $1100


----------

